# New neighbor problems



## brid2be (Feb 4, 2008)

My fiancee and I are getting married in Oct. We live in a condo and the place below us was for rent for 6 months or so. About 3 weeks ago our new neighbor moved in. She is a 37 year old single woman. We are both in our mid twenties. So I talked to her outside when I was taking my dogs out and she seemed nice but there was something about her that was really unsettling to me. My instinct told me that there was something off. Of course like every woman on the face of the earth and brushed off that feeling. He ended up meeting her outside too and over that last few nights when he has been taking the dogs out he has been going over there and being gone for like 45 minutes. Again sirens in my stomach and I again brush it off. Then last night she called him because he gave her his phone number (sirens again!) and she came over to her house. I have been having nightmares for a week about this and I have told him several times that I am not comfortable with her and that I don't want her to be around. He told me that I was crazy and jealous. Last night she was at our house for 5 HOURS!!!! They have some "connection" as he calls it. My skin crawled all night long and I felt so threatened. Am I being crazy? Should I let this go?
:scratchhead:


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

hmm, if this were me, I would be in a panic as well. Your financee isn't respecting the fact that you are uncomfy with this woman around. I would sit down, explain your concerns(without being judegmental towards him) and let him know how you feel. Go from there and listen to your heart...definantly something to get worked out before you get married! But you also have to have trust in the relationship....so it goes both ways...

to me, even though I know my husband won't cheat, I know how some women can be, so its not my hubby I'm worried about its other women...if that makes sense.



on a lighter note you could sic your dog after her..


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I think you are over reacting. It is just as wrong for you to pick your husbands friends and who he can see and not see as it would be if he did the same to you. It is a type of emotional abuse.

draconis


----------

